# With Apologies to the Beatles: to the tune of "Let It Be"



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

When I start to build a model railroad,
A.C. Gilbert comes to me
speaking words of wisdom: “Two, not three”.
For those O gauge things are clumsy
They lack grace and poetry,
And it’s common sense to run on 
Two, not three.

And when the Addams Family
Blew a train to smithereens
They chose to torch an O gauge
On TV.
For no one really cared if Gomez
Used a ton of TNT
And one more Lionel train
Ceased to be.

Two not three, don’t you see?
Hell, it’s obvious to me
‘cause real trains run on two rails:
two, not three.

So when you’re at that train swap
And you want something so sweet
Give away your O gauge, give it free
Show off your new AF: try to do it modestly
For a few benighted people still choose three.
Let them be, they can see
How much better off they’d be
As they watch you through tears of train envy.
Let them be, just like me
You must guide them faithfully
And help them see that trains use two, not three.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Really? How many songs are you guys going to draft which talk down O scale?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

ouch! thats cold.


with that, i as well need to say i just don't get the 3 rail stuff. looks to strange. they do 2 rail O, so why not convert? i'm sure old rolling stock can get retrofired.






goodness, i sound like preacher...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I'd comment, but I like the Beatles and I am way too busy trying, and trying, and trying to fix my wonderful AF engine.

I swear, you guys must have a closet full of broken ones, for every one that runs.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

... now, now, boys ... you're all missing the key facts here ...

Like a lot of other Beatles songs, you have to play them BACKWARDS to learn the real, intended meaning. I did that here, with Reck's lyrics ... the audio is a bit muffled, and I had to play it a few times to make sure I understood what they were saying. But I'm pretty sure I now have it right:

"O is the King. S is for little girly girls. O is the King. S is for little girly girls."

And there you have it ...

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

> They are like me; they work when they want to - and I never want to.



I have to agree. 


The Lionel guy is getting there. The 307 is showing signs of life.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

For the record, old Blue Eyes Sinatra loved to play with a huge train layout in his basement. And what type of trains did the Chairman of the Board choose for his grand setup? That's right ... you guessed it ... LIONEL:

http://tcaetrain.org/articles/chronicles/SINATRA/index.html

'Nuff said  ...

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Really? How many songs are you guys going to draft which talk down O scale?


That's my first, actually. I'm accepting requests, though, if you have a favorite tune for me to build a song around. Any preferences?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> For the record, old Blue Eyes Sinatra loved to play with a huge train layout in his basement. And what type of trains did the Chairman of the Board choose for his grand setup? That's right ... you guessed it ... LIONEL:
> 
> http://tcaetrain.org/articles/chronicles/SINATRA/index.html
> 
> ...



...and Old Blue is deader than a Lionel train. Go figure!


----------

